# What is your favorite braided line?



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

What is your favorite braided line?

I have yet to spool up and fish with braid.

Watching froggin videos, 65lb was commonly used.

Is there a braided line that cast better then the others, or are they about all the same?

I see allot of the pros using 65lb line. Is that overkill for Ohio?

What line do you use for froggin?

Thanks!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

I would say 65 lb test isn't an overkill. You want to horse those fish out of the trees and Lilly pads before they can get wrapped up. My one buddy swears by 65 lb power pro for frog fishing. I can't give you a preference as I don't bass fish to often.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I like plain old power pro or suffix 832. but power pro has a new line out now that's called slick 8 I think. its supposed to be very slick and cast farther than the old power pro. but as of now I haven't tried it.

I have one reel spooled with 20 lb suffix 832 for light cover with a rubber worm. I have another one spooled with 50 lb for heavy cover and lily pads with frogs or worms. but if 65 is your choice for heave cover it should work. but if you do get hung up its going to be very hard to brake. don't use your rod or hands to try and pull it free if your really hung up. get you a good stick and wrap the line around it a few times then pull it loose.
sherman


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't use braided line often enough to have tried out different brands, I just use Power Pro. I am supplying a link to a thread that was in the Bass forum about frogging. It has a couple pages where line weights for braided line and frog fishing are discussed quite extensively. You may want to check it out.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=232759&highlight=frogs


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the posts boys!

I will check out that link.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I have regular Power Pro 50lb on both my baitcasters for frogs and pitching in heavy cover. I love it. One of my spinning reels has 10lb Power Pro Super Slick 8 on it and I can cast I a mile. Easily twice as far as the Segaur 12lb Flourocarbon on the other one.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I am now thinking Power Pro is the way to go...
Probably Super Slick 8, in 65lb.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

I was reading some reviews on the Super Slick 8.

Some loved it, and some hated it and had bird-nest issues. 
I also saw the disturbing 'rock video' on youtube on the Super Slick 8 breaking.
It scared me away.

I ended up going with sufix 832, and stepped back down to 50lb.
Looking at the 832 65lb it had the same diameter at 17lb mono. 
I think that may be a tad above the best line for my Lew's Speed Spool Tournament Pro. (Thinking that might be too thick)

I saw where the Sufix 832 had the same diameter as 14lb mono.
That just sounded better to me, and opted to go with the 50lb 832.

I also picked up 2 more bronze-eye popping frogs. 
Killer-gill, and midnight walker...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

If you are looking for the best braid at this time...then you need to check out the Dawai Samurai braid, this is what I have been using since it came out...I've used all the old standard Braids and I still try all the other braids that come out like the Slick 8, Seguar Kanzen, and the 832...and so far nothing has come close to making me switch!


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds good...

The next time I spool up I will give the Dawai Samurai braid a try.

Question: When spooling up a Lew's Speed Spool Tournament Pro Baitcaster with 832, do you...

A) Use a mono backing...

B) Use masking tape for the backing.

C) (I think) You can tie your braid directly through a hole in the spool of the Lew's Speed Spool Tournament Pro Baitcaster, and would be the best way to go.

As I have mentioned, this is my first dance with braided line...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

cant help but point out how those guys, who made the videos from which you are taking advice from, are "doing it wrong" by using the dreaded "hand off" and using their week arm to hold the rod and strong arm to reel in... 

to answer your question... 50lb and up is the ONLY way to go for frogging... I would suggest 65lb... I have no real preference for a brand when it comes to braid but I usually end up buying power pro...


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> cant help but point out how those guys, who made the videos from which you are taking advice from, are "doing it wrong" by using the dreaded "hand off" and using their week arm to hold the rod and strong arm to reel in...


LOL ...... now now LOTP ....... LOL


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

i use 65lb power pro on few of my 200CU Curado bantams but only prefer to use that heavy of line when i am casting a mega mile and need the xrtra strength for casting large 3/4-1oz baits. I use 10-14lb mono as backing as it fills in the grooves and provides a nice solid base for the braid

50lb would be plenty here in our state and would cut down a little on friction.
i like power pro but have tried the 832 on spinning gear.


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

lordofthepunks said:


> cant help but point out how those guys, who made the videos from which you are taking advice from, are "doing it wrong" by using the dreaded "hand off" and using their week arm to hold the rod and strong arm to reel in...
> 
> to answer your question... 50lb and up is the ONLY way to go for frogging... I would suggest 65lb... I have no real preference for a brand when it comes to braid but I usually end up buying power pro...


did u see the thread/argument in this section???? why not more lh retreive baitcast guys???? check it out lol


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> cant help but point out how those guys, who made the videos from which you are taking advice from, are "doing it wrong" by using the dreaded "hand off" and using their week arm to hold the rod and strong arm to reel in...


Told ya! 

Mr. A


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

i would have to go with spider wire stealth. if money wasn't an object i'd go with sufix 832, alas, stealth is a pack of straight tail worms cheaper for the 100 yard class spool, a hardbait cheaper on the 300 yard class spools. 

right now i have tuf line super cast on a shimano 2500 from an online promo posted on OGF. it casts like a dream, but its a coated fiber line and is impossible to tie a low diameter leader to without cutting into the coating. working great with swimming a grub or fluke around rocks tied directly. 

casting gear wise, 30 lb power pro on a 6'10 mh and 30 lb stealth on a 6'6 heavy. same abu on both rods, way less fuss from stealth and more casting distance too. 

i started using "super lines" in the late 90's or so with fireline and both types of spider wire, fusion and braid. saving more money pulling worm hooks and jigs free from rocks using them on mountain rivers than what i ever would save using the cheaper in price and less strength per diameter mono (duh). if i'm fishing a single hooked lure, i'm using braid, guarantied

seems every time i get braid i buy a different brand, fiber or "gimmick". smh

probably try slick 8 before i write power pro off completely and i wanna try the seaguar line like some of ya mentioned.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

I use Power Pro 20# for my freshwater fishing. It works fine for me, I'm not motivated to spend more $$ to get a different line. I use high vis line (old eyes) with a fluro or mono leader.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe I should have went with a higher vis line too? 

All spooled up and ready to fish at 7.1:1... :Banane54:


Do you guys use a leader when frog fishing with braid?

To spool up my Lew's speed spool with braid, I opted to tie the line right through a hole in the spool.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

No, no leader when fishing frogs. As far as spooling your entire spool with braid ... Unless you're using the rod and reel combo for trolling where you could possibly have 150' of line out, I don't see the point filling it with all braid. Personally, I'd fill the first half with a regular nylon or fluorocarbon mono, and then fill the rest with braid. You can fill two reels with a single 100 yard filler spool of line.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

Talonman, I agree with Bassbme here. I tend to try and fish as affordably as I can. For a frog rod I would back it with at least half a spool of mono. Nice looking reel btw, at least your handle is on the correct side!  

(BBM, now who is stiring the pot? Ha ha)

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Bassbme said:


> No, no leader when fishing frogs. As far as spooling your entire spool with braid ... Unless you're using the rod and reel combo for trolling where you could possibly have 150' of line out, I don't see the point filling it with all braid. Personally, I'd fill the first half with a regular nylon or fluorocarbon mono, and then fill the rest with braid. You can fill two reels with a single 100 yard filler spool of line.





Mr. A said:


> Talonman, I agree with Bassbme here. I tend to try and fish as affordably as I can. For a frog rod I would back it with at least half a spool of mono. Nice looking reel btw, at least your handle is on the correct side!
> 
> (BBM, now who is stiring the pot? Ha ha)
> 
> Mr. A


Thanks on the reel!

Wow... Guess I never saw a video, with the dude telling me to only use 1/2 a spool with braid.

I knew I didn't know the best way to spool it up.

Too late now... Live and learn.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> Talonman, I agree with Bassbme here. I tend to try and fish as affordably as I can. For a frog rod I would back it with at least half a spool of mono. Nice looking reel btw, at least your handle is on the correct side!
> 
> (BBM, now who is stiring the pot? Ha ha)
> 
> Mr. A


LOL Mr A........ I am stirring the pot in the other thread about LH reels LMAO


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

When I first buy a reel, I load up the reel with what line I am using. When I go to replace the line or have to refill, I leave quarter of the original line on the reel and tie on the new line.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Well... I finally found a video about spooling up your baitcaster with backing.

A-Mart did what I did, and used braid.




His stance is that it is you get better casting, and that it's more economical this way, due to braid backing lasting forever, and you save money on your fluorocarbon line, or whatever you use.

Odd!! 

So I guess it's braid backing for the back, and if frogging, braid for the front too.


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

I have done this both ways, with and without backing. 

I'm not sure that backing has anything to do with casting distance so long as you aren't actually casting to your backing. My thought is that using backing is always a good idea because I can use inexpensive backing, and not use so much of what is typically more expensive main line. I don't necessarily follow the pro's here because I don't have but two baitcaster's that are for different situations, so I can't afford to waste whole spools of line for what could be 1 or 2 outings. (although if the line gets light use I'll strip of off and reuse later if possible.)

As far as my favorite braid. I really like power pro on my catfish rigs, and I'm liking the super slick 8 on my bass rigs. On a side note, I have really started to like Nanofil on my ultralight rig. You just need to watch the line and Regis when you start to see knicks in the line, but NOTHING else has been more manageable, easier to see, or as strong otherwise. You just need to use a Palomar knot or reverse improved clinch knot to be safe....

Mr. A


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Interesting...

Thanks for the post...


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Mr. A said:


> I have done this both ways, with and without backing.
> 
> I'm not sure that backing has anything to do with casting distance so long as you aren't actually casting to your backing. My thought is that using backing is always a good idea because I can use inexpensive backing, and not use so much of what is typically more expensive main line. I don't necessarily follow the pro's here because I don't have but two baitcaster's that are for different situations, so I can't afford to waste whole spools of line for what could be 1 or 2 outings. (although if the line gets light use I'll strip of off and reuse later if possible. Mr. A


I agree on using the least expensive backing that you can use as well. Backing never wears out, regardless of what it's made of. The only time you get to your backing is when you're putting on new line. I have nylon mono filament backing that has been on some of my reels for more than 15 years. 

I will also strip line off to be reused later. But I only do that with braided line. I just don't use braided line enough to justify putting on new line every time I want to use it. Once the braid wears out, I'll buy a new spool. But with as little as I use braid, a spool lasts me about 3 years. lol 

As far as the type of backing and casting distance goes. If braided line is lighter than a different type of backing, the lighter weight of the spool would help it start spinning quicker which would help increase casting distance. But it's not something the majority of us are going to notice. 

There is something that I noticed in that video that has to do with when Martens was putting line on his reel. Just a little heads up .... If you are pinching the line that tight while putting it on, be careful or you could burn your finger tips. Personally I'd only pinch line that tight if I were putting on braid. If you pinch your line that tight when putting on nylon or fluorocarbon mono filament line, you'll be putting heat into the line. Heat is your enemy when it comes to nylon and fluorocarbon line. 

But to each their own .....


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Well at this point, when my braid wares out, I will keep my current braid backing, re-tie, and spool up new braid on top for froggin.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

I use fireline and 832, started using the 832 this year . When snagged I wrap the braid around the handels of my sidecuts to pull it free.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Mr. A said:


> Talonman, I agree with Bassbme here. I tend to try and fish as affordably as I can. For a frog rod I would back it with at least half a spool of mono. Nice looking reel btw, at least your handle is on the correct side!
> 
> (BBM, now who is stiring the pot? Ha ha)
> 
> Mr. A


not trying to argue but 1/2 a spool of backing is way wrong...

if youre using the right size line for frogging, that wont be nearly enough line... unless you are completely inept at casting, the backing is going to go through your eyes every cast...

back before I cared to put backing on, there were times on windy days where I would send a cast that would empty a full spool of 65lb braid... 

I would not recommend more than 20 or 30 yards of backing on a frog rod... but overall, backing is a fantastic idea... and I do what others have said.. use cheap, highly visible line... red Cajun mono is a good choice..


----------



## Mr. A (Apr 23, 2012)

lordofthepunks said:


> not trying to argue but 1/2 a spool of backing is way wrong...
> 
> if youre using the right size line for frogging, that wont be nearly enough line... unless you are completely inept at casting, the backing is going to go through your eyes every cast...
> 
> ...


Okay, you win. If I were to use 65lb cable I wouldn't use half a reel of backing either. But since I don't use more than 30 lb braid, even for frogging, then there is little to no chance that I would cast half a reel worth of line out while frogging anyway. Feel free to disagree, I'm sure you will.

Now, I am DONE with discussing this specifically with you and will not answer your posts telling me how wrong I am for not following in your footsteps, 30lb braid is to weak, I must not know what I'm doing, I must not actually know how to fish with a frog, blah blah blah.

I stand behind my opinion as this works great for me. If anyone feels differently, so be it, I'll respect your opinion more if we just agree to disagree. Ask Bassbeme. I'm going to buy that man a tank of gas and lunch next year, while I spend a day picking his brain and learning something. (I will not post that again either! )

Mr. A


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

LOTP I agree completely! I couldn't imagine throwing a frog on anything other than 65lb braid.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

DL07 said:


> LOTP I agree completely! I couldn't imagine throwing a frog on anything other than 65lb braid.


its truly just VERY simple physics....

im not sure why its so hard for people to wrap their minds around....


braid has no stretch... therefore it cannot absorb shock...


anyone who doubts me... go out into your garage and do a simple test...

take 6 feet of braid, tie it too a rafter or anything solid...

now take a weight of your choice... 1lb, 2lb, 5lb, 10lb, whatever, it shouldn't matter much because after all "we aren't fishing for sharks here" and tie it to the other end of the braid... 

now take the weight and drop it from the rafter that you tied the other end too... see how much weight it takes to break that 30lb test braid...


now realize how much speed you are generating on a legitimate hookset with a 7 or 8 foot rod and also realize that a fish is stationary or possibly moving away from you when you are generating that speed on a hookset... a hook set is likely generating more speed than simply droping a weight 6 feet... if you can comprehend that the fish represents the weight and the hookset represents the speed generated during the drop than maybe you can grasp the concept here...



the weight of a mid size lure can break mid sized braid during a backlash for gods sake... anyone who has extensive experience fishing with braid would know this... so if you know that, and you would if you use 20 to 40 lb braid regularly, you certainly wouldn't trust it to hold up on a hookset on a bass that weighs any more than 2lbs that's buried under a mat of hydrilla...


now factor in the risk/reward aspect... there is absolutely no earthly reason not to go big... you are fishing HEAVY slop, the fish cannot see green braid through green vegetation... so whats the reward for using lighter braid for this technique? no clue...


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I am going to agree with the pros here. I am fishing for that money fish, I am not going to take the chance. Every pro I watch on the bass tournys, FLW tournys, are all using 50-65lb braid. They must have some type of knowledge to be using it. If I dont need backing I dont use it.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

30 lb braid is fine for froggin, if you follow 3 main principles...
1. Hooks must be sharp
2. No eye crossing hooksets
3. Drag is set accordingly.


----------



## DL07 (Jul 21, 2011)

When i'm back in the slop and throwing a frog. I want to be able to slam the hook home get the fish up on top of the mats and coming toward the boat!! The last thing I want to think about is line strength. I couldn't image using anything less than 65lb Braid and to be honest I'm considering ordering a spool of 80lb suffix 832.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> 30 lb braid is fine for froggin, if you follow 3 main principles...
> 1. Hooks must be sharp
> 2. No eye crossing hooksets
> 3. Drag is set accordingly.


You forgot 4, 5, 6 and

Must not care about losing fish
Must have limp noodle 5' fishing rods
Must not be using a baitcaster
Must be hoping you don't hook anything bigger than an average keeper


Seriously listen you what you saying...

You got a big, double hook, maybe the biggest heaviest hook most of you fish with on a regular basis... It's covered in more rubber and has less gap to work with of most baits as well due to all the rubber... You are fishing it in the heaviest cover possible in this part of the country and you are seriosly advocating using lighter line and following that mistake up with using less drag and then compounding that with some limp wristed hookset...

WOW.... Just WOW...
There is absolutely nothing good that can come of any of that...in fact the only thing that can happen is A- you get lucky and drag a small fish through all that muck or B - you lose every fish that hits from underneath a mat...


Carry on...


----------



## pppatrick (Apr 21, 2012)

its not like 50 - 65 lb braid is para-cord, you're looking at the equivalent diameter of 12-20 lb mono. which is the diameter your reel was most likely designed for. 

beefy braid is also protecting your investment. good frogs ain't cheap. if you wanna throw 10-15 bucks away, albeit. i'm not.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Man, I knew that would get you going.....
Remember all my braid posts...65lb here (mott)! Heck, I use (mott) 20lb for my Crappie and Walleye fishing...with such a small size why take a chance...I still like to see you get excited though!lol





lordofthepunks said:


> You forgot 4, 5, 6 and
> 
> Must not care about losing fish
> Must have limp noodle 5' fishing rods
> ...


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Intimidator said:


> Man, I knew that would get you going.....
> Remember all my braid posts...65lb here (mott)! Heck, I use (mott) 20lb for my Crappie and Walleye fishing...with such a small size why take a chance...I still like to see you get excited though!lol


ha! I should have known you were just trying to get a rise... nobody on earth would advocate such nonsense!


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

pppatrick said:


> its not like 50 - 65 lb braid is para-cord, you're looking at the equivalent diameter of 12-20 lb mono. which is the diameter your reel was most likely designed for.
> 
> beefy braid is also protecting your investment. good frogs ain't cheap. if you wanna throw 10-15 bucks away, albeit. i'm not.


RIGHT! 65lb braid might be the most manageable line on earth...

heres the thing... there is no drawback to going big in THIS situation... plenty of drawbacks if you go small...

most of the time, line choice is open for debate... nearly every technique can be debated as to what size and type of line should be used... and nearly every side of those debates has merit.... frog fishing is not one of those moments...


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> ha! I should have known you were just trying to get a rise... nobody on earth would advocate such nonsense!


You use to be better than that...slipping in your old age!lol
I'm gonna try the new "round" Berkley braid as soon as I can find it....maybe I can drop down to 20lb for froggin too!


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

LOL ...... it's been a while since I checked this thread. I gotta admit as I was reading through the new posts the adjust your drag so your line doesn't break got me too. I was like ......"huh?" Good one Intimidator. lol


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

My 2 biggest rod n reel combo's have had the same 65lb power pro on them for 3 years now. I dont use them as much as I would like but when I do the drag' are all the way cinched and I know it will take a swampmoose to break me off. 

Does anyone else use this line saving technique? I use it for my larger Calcutta and Curado 300. I take the front of the used braid off of one reel and use it to spool onto another reel. Chances are the worn part of the old braid will never be cast thru the guides anyway and the protion that is now exposed to use is in new condition.


----------



## cmiller21 (Aug 27, 2013)

Thats exactly what I do with my braid


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Sufix 832 for bass, Sufix Perf Braid for catfishing


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Talonman said:


> What is your favorite braided line?


I use Vicious 40# braided line.
I use it for both frog fishin' and pitchin' a JignPig in muddy water.


----------

